# [Video] Erik's PLL's slowly and fast



## Erik (Sep 1, 2008)

How I do my PLL's slowly and fast 
Hope you find this useful in any way.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow. Your N's are fast as... a cheeta xD


----------



## yurivish (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks a lot for the video. I asked you about how you do the M turn in your U perms a while ago, but you didn't reply. Fortunately you made this video now. 

Seeing how quick people execute their algorithms really does help, if you're at all skeptical as to the usefulness of videos like this. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Erik (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry for not answering, but I get too many of those questions while you can see on my site what I do for it (although some algs are not up to date). I'm getting a bit tired of replying to all of those..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Erik's plls (cute) (8)


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, nice one Erik.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 2, 2008)

That J perm was weird.

I might start doing M moves for U perm.

PS. Dave Brubeck Quartet ftw


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 2, 2008)

My cube is too stiff to do any M moves. What do you use?


----------



## Henxu (Sep 2, 2008)

nitrocan said:


> My cube is too stiff to do any M moves. What do you use?



I think he uses a rubik's core + B cubies.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 2, 2008)

DIY, anniversary, or normal core?


----------



## brunson (Sep 2, 2008)

Educational and oh so impressive. Thanks for taking the time to put this together for all of us mortals. 

You're a good man, even if you do spell your name wrong. ;-)


----------

